# Sign suggestion



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Maybe we should post a sign in out cars.

"No tipping is not permitted"


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

The ghetto dwellers will be, "wha da helldo dat mean"?


----------

